# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET revisará el protocolo de avisos tras fallar su previsión en Navarra

## Luján

http://www.diariodenavarra.es/notici...0399_2061.html




> *AEMET revisará el protocolo de avisos tras fallar su previsión en Navarra*
> 
> *EUROPA PRESS. MADRID* 
> *Actualizada 10/06/2013 a las 14:37*
> 
> La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) revisará los datos y los protocolos después de que los modelos de predicción no permitieran prever las cantidades de precipitación acumulada que se registraron este domingo en Navarra, donde se han producido inundaciones. Así, la AEMET no consideró poner "ningún aviso" ya que no se preveían cantidades de precipitación que pudieran traspasar el umbral de 40 litros en 12 horas. 
> 
> Según ha explicado el portavoz de la AEMET, Alejandro Lomas a Europa Press, no había ningún aviso para las lluvias que se produjeron en la madrugada del domingo y a las 12 de esa noche había terminado el aviso por deshielo. 
> 
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Se quedaron bastantes cortos.

----------


## Luján

No se quedaron cortos, realmente.

Llovió poco. unos 40mm en un día. Creo que la máxima no llegó a 80mm en dos días, y eso no es mucha agua. El problema es que desde enero no ha parado de llover, y la tierra está completamente saturada. Esto llevó a que el coeficiente de escorrentía fuese cercano, muy cercano, a 1. Evidentemente, esto es mucho. Y en los modelos meteorológicos no se suelen tener en cuenta los coeficientes de escorrentía ni los niveles de saturación para hacer sus predicciones.

Personalmente, pienso que los que no hicieron las predicciones correctas fueron los técnicos de la CHE, que son quienes deberían haber calculado las crecidas teniendo en cuenta el agua que podría caer y los datos de saturación y escorrentía.



Pero no está de más que la AEMET revise sus sistemas de predicción, igual que lo han de hacer las confederaciones.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ah, bueno. Pero vamos, que ha habido descontrol, y que no se lo esperaban, está claro.
Que mire cada uno para sí mismo y repare el problema.

----------

